# KOBO Aura HD Announced



## B. Justin Shier

From the BBC:

_Ebook seller Kobo has released what it is describing as a "high definition" e-ink based device. The Aura HD's 6.8in (17.2cm) screen offers a resolution of 265 pixels per inch (ppi). That puts it ahead of Amazon's bestselling Kindle Paperwhite which offers 212ppi on its 6in screen.

The launch comes at a time when ebook sales are booming, but some analysts suggest interest in black and white e-ink devices has started to wane.

Kobo is owned by the Japanese retail giant Rakuten which bought the company in 2011. _

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-22157732

B.


----------



## booklover888

That looks SO cool. I wonder if Amazon will come out with something like that.


----------



## booklover888

I'd be afraid to buy a Kobo (software problems I've read about) but if Amazon makes one with these specs---take my money! (I don't require the SD card slot, but it would be nice)



DreamWeaver said:


> Size: (6.91 x 5.05 x 0.46 in)
> Weight: 240 g
> Display: 6.8" WXGA+ Pearl E Ink Screen
> : 265 dpi, 1440 x 1080 resolution
> Light:
> Buttons: Power on/off, light on/off
> 
> Storage: 4 GB
> 
> Set page margins
> Choice of 10 font styles and 24 sizes. You can also adjust the sharpness and weight of each font.


----------



## Atunah

The only thing that would tempt me are the font choices. I don't see anything else that it has that the PW doesn't. Or what I need. But since all my books are on Amazon, I wouldn't buy a different reader anyway. 

Nice looking device though.


----------



## booklover888

Atunah said:


> The only thing that would tempt me are the font choices. I don't see anything else that it has that the PW doesn't. Or what I need. But since all my books are on Amazon, I wouldn't buy a different reader anyway.
> 
> Nice looking device though.


It does look nice. would look even nicer if it said Kindle on the bottom. Crossing fingers and toes! I would totally pay $169 for a Kindle like that one!


----------



## Seleya

Some italian tech sites say it reads MOBI files as well as Epub, can enyone confirm this?


----------



## D/W

Seleya said:


> Some italian tech sites say it reads MOBI files as well as Epub, can enyone confirm this?


On Kobo's support page for the Aura HD here, #6 of the Frequently Asked Questions states:



> What file formats does Kobo Aura HD support?
> 
> EPUB, PDF, JPEG, GIF, PNG, TIFF, TXT, HTML, RFT, CBZ, and CBR.


The MOBI format is not mentioned there.


----------



## Seleya

I thought it was unlikely...Not that I'm complaining about the Kindle, but a front-lit reader compatible with both formats would be great.

Thank you, DreamWeaver.


----------



## B. Justin Shier

The tech specs page contradicts.

http://www.kobo.com/koboaurahd/techspecs/

File Types

eBooks: EPUB, PDF, and *MOBI*
Images: JPEG, GIF, PNG, and TIFF
Text: TXT, HTML, XHTML, and RTF
Comic Books: CBZ and CBR

If true, this would be huge. (The manga dork in me is also very excited about CBZ and CBR support.)

B.

ETA: I just noticed that it has microSD support. I'm starting to swoon!

ETA2: An unboxing. Glow turns off. What a concept.


----------



## booklover888

If I had money to throw around, I'd get one...sigh...can't justify an expense like that til Christmas. Since it's "Limited Edition" who knows if they will be selling it then? At any rate, maybe by then Amazon will release one that is similar in most respects....I would feel more comfortable buying a Kindle than a Kobo.

The mobi files that Kobo can display must be DRM free.


----------



## booklover888

I'm happy to say, after seeing some video reviews, that I no longer want the Aura. The HD doesn't seem to make the text look better, to me, and the blacks on the paperwhite are *MUCH *blacker. The lighting may be more even, but that is not the most important thing, to me. The paperwhite does what I need it to do, the text is blacker and crisper. So I am happy to say my paperwhite is better than the Aura (for me) but I am still willing to shell out some dough for a Paperwhite Deluxe HD 6.8" ereader. As long as it has at LEAST 4GB of storage.

I'll be maintaining a list of features that I want, and if Amazon checks off on my list, I'll buy one. (I did that for the paperwhite...the only thing that didn't check off was the storage requirement, but I bought one anyway).


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well, I would argue that it's difficult to make a decision based on videos and pictures. I mean, a LOT of people have posted pictures of what, to them, is an imperfect PW screen. . .they clearly are seeing splotches that I just don't see in the pictures. Mind you, I have seen some in _some_ pictures. But, the point is, I wouldn't decide just based on that.

That said, if they're 'promo videos' they're probably meant to put the product in its best light -- in that case if it _still_ appears inferior to a Kindle, it's probably a reasonably valid conclusion.

Personally, I'm pretty well invested in the Kindle eco-system and a device would have to be way more than just 'better' to get me to switch. It would have to be, in all ways, much superior, at a much better price. So much so that I'd be able to get past my personal objection to violating the Amazon ToS and removing DRM from my Kindle books so they could be used with something else. And, frankly, I don't see that happening unless Amazon fails thoroughly.

I will say the ability to use both ePub and Mobi is a new and, arguably, very positive thing -- if they can be registered as Kindle devices, that would be even better. . . . .but I'm not sure it would make economic sense for Amazon to allow that. Still, for non DRM'd books it's a good thing -- and it's very possible that DRM on books will go the way of DRM on music before too much longer. . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I like the Kobo Store, and it's a sexy device.  I'm geeky enough that, a couple of days ago when I got the email, my finger was hovering over the "Pre-order" button on the Kobo store, in a flu-induced state.  I had convinced myself that I deserved a present.  Then the haze cleared.

I don't see it's ability (if it can) to read mobi files a very big deal for me.  I believe I'd still have to strip the DRM from my Kindle library in order to read them on the thing, and if I'm going to do that, I might as well just convert to epub and be done with it.  Like Ann, I prefer to abide by the ToS I agreed to when I bought my Kindles, so I'll stick with my Kindles....  And I don't have ENOUGH epubs to warrant it.  I can read all of them on my iPad anyway.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, that is my issue too. I don't have any epubs. So I would have to strip all my amazon books of its DRM. Many I buy have it like the publishers. Then I'd have to convert them and side load. That would take away everything I love about the wireless on my Kindle. 
I have kindle books build up since 2008. It just makes no sense at this point to go with a different reader brand, no matter how nice it looks. 

I would like the font options though, I do drool over them. But unless Amazon puts something like this out, its no use for me. 

And really, the PW has sharper words now than most paperbacks out there. Its quite amazing the difference between the K1 and the PW.  

But it is a very nice device for sure.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Congrats to Kobo for making a device that can get this many replies and so much attention in a rather backwater forum here!

But as much or more so than the other posters, I am so invested in the Amazon book ecosystem that I just don't have any interest in even looking at a reader that can't natively read Amazon books with no hassles or ToS violations...The absolute minimum would be the ability to run a Kindle app, and I'd prefer to have the actual Kindle OS.

I shifted from my trusty and reliable K4 to a wifi PW recently, and find that I really like the easy Wikipedia lookup on the PW for reading nonfiction. I read while traveling enough away from my home wifi that I'd actually like to have 3G for this--But not so badly that I will pay for another PW with 3G. So I eagerly look for Amazon to release an improved PW that would give me an excuse to buy....Maybe this will do it. But what I really want is less kludgy collections and a better ability to switch back and forth between different parts of the book readily.


----------



## booklover888

I have hundreds (thousands?) of books from fictionwise, etc that I d/l in both epub and mobi (if allowed) or in just epub, because I always like to edit my stories before I put them on my ereaders. I edit them in epub then convert to mobi for the Kindles. I dislike reading books that come straight from Amazon. I want spaces between my paragraphs, if I can. So it makes no difference to me whether I have an epub reader, I'll take those mobi books and make them work. I would never buy an Amazon book unless I could edit to my liking.

The Kobo Aura is looking better to me as I view pictures from actual users (not just reviewers). (Still can't afford one right now though)


----------



## chilady1

I am going to take the plunge!  I have been eyeing this device for the past couple of days.  The only hard part is that if I order this and Amazon comes out with something AWESOME, oh well.

I didn't really like the PW by Amazon but this is the first device since my original Kindle Keyboard that has sparked my interest.  Since my Calibre library holds both mobi and epub of each book - this should be a snap.  I am still waiting to hear back on MobileRead boards regarding the content organization of the Kobo.  This is huge to me as I read mostly series and really need to be able to organize my content via Calibre.  So far, it seems like the KoboTouch plug-in in Calibre can do this but waiting for confirmation.  I am also really digging the SD card slot and pray the Amazon someday, releases a device with this feature.  I also like the fact that in sleep mode, the AURA displays the cover of the book you are currently reading (I know it's a small thing, but I like this feature).

This device has a lot of features that I wish my Kindle had.  This is hard to do because I have only been tied into the Amazon ecosystem since my first one in 2009.  Will let everyone know how things go once I order and receive the device.  I am pretty excited.


----------



## booklover888

Yes, yes, yes! Everything I am reading about it on mobileread, so far, looks awesome! I would get one now, if I could. By the time I can justify the expense (pre-Christmas) we may have something like this from Amazon. If not, I will strongly consider the Aura.

You have to let us know, here, how you like it, when you get it!



chilady1 said:


> I am going to take the plunge! I have been eyeing this device for the past couple of days. The only hard part is that if I order this and Amazon comes out with something AWESOME, oh well.
> 
> I didn't really like the PW by Amazon but this is the first device since my original Kindle Keyboard that has sparked my interest. Since my Calibre library holds both mobi and epub of each book - this should be a snap. I am still waiting to hear back on MobileRead boards regarding the content organization of the Kobo. This is huge to me as I read mostly series and really need to be able to organize my content via Calibre. So far, it seems like the KoboTouch plug-in in Calibre can do this but waiting for confirmation. I am also really digging the SD card slot and pray the Amazon someday, releases a device with this feature. I also like the fact that in sleep mode, the AURA displays the cover of the book you are currently reading (I know it's a small thing, but I like this feature).
> 
> This device has a lot of features that I wish my Kindle had. This is hard to do because I have only been tied into the Amazon ecosystem since my first one in 2009. Will let everyone know how things go once I order and receive the device. I am pretty excited.


----------



## Seleya

I'm really interested now, even though I updated to the Paperwhite just a few months ago and I love it, fact is that most of the on-line stores over here sell epubs, and a reader that could take both formats is just tempting.

Trying to be a good girl and sitting on my hands.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

booklover888 said:


> I'm happy to say, after seeing some video reviews, that I no longer want the Aura. The HD doesn't seem to make the text look better, to me, and the blacks on the paperwhite are *MUCH *blacker.


I bought a Kobo Glo to test the ebooks that we publish. I though I'd maybe like it more than my kindle, since there are so many font choices and customizations. But as Booklover said, the blacks didn't look as black to me. It's hard to pin down, but I just didn't like the look of the text as I was reading - and reading is the whole point of an ereader. Even after tweaking various aspects of the font, I just didn't like it as much as my kindle.

Also, the light didn't go nearly as dim as the PW. The lowest setting was much brighter than I'd want if I was reading in the dark. With the PW, you can have the light on very low, not really noticeable but it makes the background look whiter. You can't do that with the Kobo Glo - if the light is on, it is very noticeable.

I'm keeping it for our testing purposes, but for personal reading, I'll stick with my PW.


----------



## B. Justin Shier

FYI, you can turn OFF the Aura's glow feature.

It's funny. I'm probably going to buy one for the exact same reason that most folks are saying that they won't: I'm too dependent on the Amazon ecosystem, and I don't want to be dependent on a corporate entity for access to my library. (Since I refuse to purchase DRM'ed books, DRM cracking isn't an issue.)

Do check out the Mobileread threads on this topic. They'll be posting pics soon, and there is a discussion of the software issues known to Kobos. If you live in Canada, demo units are also apparently available for test driving at Chapters bookstores.

B.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I'm waiting for the User Guide to be available. The device's specs look very good. I'm looking for an eInk reader that has more control over the display than Amazon has seen fit to give us. Ideally, I'd want something on the order of just about any 3rd party ePub reader, i.e., control over paragraph indents, justification, hyphenation, etc.

This might be the device I've been waiting for. Or not.  

Mike


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

B. Justin Shier said:


> FYI, you can turn OFF the Aura's glow feature.


I know you can turn it off. But it would be better if you could turn it down more. If I'm reading in the dark or very low light, of course I need the glow light on. But the lowest "on" setting is quite bright.


----------



## B. Justin Shier

Eltanin Publishing said:


> I know you can turn it off. But it would be better if you could turn it down more. If I'm reading in the dark or very low light, of course I need the glow light on. But the lowest "on" setting is quite bright.


Ah, okay. Gotcha. You're talking about the Kobo Glow. The Kobo Aura appears to be quite different in this respect. Check out this comparison video of nighttime reading featuring the Aura and PW. The lowest Aura glow setting appears to be quite low.






B.


----------



## chilady1

B. Justin Shier said:


> It's funny. I'm probably going to buy one for the exact same reason that most folks are saying that they won't: I'm too dependent on the Amazon ecosystem, and I don't want to be dependent on a corporate entity for access to my library. (Since I refuse to purchase DRM'ed books, DRM cracking isn't an issue.)
> 
> B.


 
AMEN!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

http://www.engadget.com/2013/04/23/kobo-aura-hd-review/

Detailed review from Engadget. I wasn't a candidate to purchase this anyway, but I'm disappointed that it doesn't work well with stock micro usb cables and chargers. That would be an annoyance for me.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I wonder if it requires a more powerful charger, like the Fire's charger.  But, yeah, that's kind of a bummer.  One of the things I like about my current bunch of gadgets is that I only need to bring one charger cord/power brick with me and I can charge them all. 

Having read the review, I'm not interested in a larger screen, and don't see the lighting as better -- in most of the pictures the kindle actually looks better to me, but, again, they're pictures, so it's really hard to judge.  I think the resolution on the PW is just great.  The SD card slot is nice, but I'm o.k. without it.  I actually liked the quilted back of the old Kobos, don't think the change is an improvement.

Mostly, the price is more than I'd want to pay for the features they offer. . . .it's $30 more than the non SO PW.  Granted, it's $10 less than the 3G/SO PW. . . .but doesn't have the 3G.  And, it's not a Kindle.


----------



## booklover888

I read a user report that the Aura works fine with a regular mini usb cord.

At any rate, it's the uneven back that puts me off. I like to read with the front cover folded back. So with the Aura, I wouldn't use a cover. But I love the sleep covers on my paperwhite and Fire HD.....that is one of the best features!

So I've bought a Kobo Mini....no light   but it has a sleep cover    And this will give me a chance to learn the Kobo OS and discover all the customization options. I love customizing, that's why both my e-ink Kindles and my Sony are rooted. Don't have to root the Kobo to get the same customizations that I enjoy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Seleya said:


> I'm really interested now, even though I updated to the Paperwhite just a few months ago and I love it, fact is that most of the on-line stores over here sell epubs, and a reader that could take both formats is just tempting.
> 
> Trying to be a good girl and sitting on my hands.


in case there were still any questions about Mobi, I asked Kobo since there was conflicting info on the product pages and this is what they said:


> Hi Betsy,
> Thank you for contacting Kobo Customer Care.
> I am happy to tell you that our new Kobo Aura HD also accepts Mobi files.
> We are sorry for the confusion caused by the incorrect information.
> May you have other questions, please feel free to ask.
> 
> Sincerely,
> The Kobo Team


----------



## Seleya

Thank you, Betsy!


----------



## booklover888

booklover888 said:


> I read a user report that the Aura works fine with a regular mini usb cord.
> 
> At any rate, it's the uneven back that puts me off. I like to read with the front cover folded back. So with the Aura, I wouldn't use a cover. But I love the sleep covers on my paperwhite and Fire HD.....that is one of the best features!
> 
> So I've bought a Kobo Mini....no light  but it has a sleep cover  And this will give me a chance to learn the Kobo OS and discover all the customization options. I love customizing, that's why both my e-ink Kindles and my Sony are rooted. Don't have to root the Kobo to get the same customizations that I enjoy.


So, I have the Kobo Mini, and I love it. But still undecided over a larger Kobo. I like the Glo, but don't care for their cover. I like the Aura, but don't care for the uneven back. Plus, my crystal ball is all clouded up and I can't see what new lighted reader Amazon is going to release in the fall. Will it have improved lighting? Will it have 4GB or more storage? Will it have higher resolution?

I may have to send the crystal ball out for repairs....


----------



## SusieQ

Well, I took the plunge and bought the Aura. So far, haven't tried other cords/chargers so I can't speak to that. As for the uneven back, it's not an issue. Cover still folds back easily and the leather is nicer on the cover than any of the Amazon covers I have seen (KK, Touch). I do currently have a Paperwhite for comparison. I find the PW to be a very stark, bright white with a pink/blue cast. And I can definitely see the lightsource at the bottom of the screen. The Aura is a softer white but brighter if that makes sense. The font adjustability is unbelievable. I'm not sure which of the 2 I'll be keeping (the Aura or the PW). I buy a lot of books from other sellers and convert to mobi for the kindles. Can use my Touch or Nexus for my currently owned Amazon library. Unfortunately, I don't see Amazon making big changes to storage capacity on future Kindles. I feel like they've suckered us in to their closed ecosystem and now that we are committed to the .azw format, they aren't hearing our requests. My issue with the current Kindles is the storage, cloud etc. I still love my Kindles, and have requested more storage ability with each new generation since the original Kindle with it's storage card slot, but storage capacity has consistently decreased. Anywho, those are my initial thoughts. If any of you are considering the Aura and have questions, I'll do my best to help answer them!  
Susie


----------



## booklover888

Sounds awesome, Susie! I decided to get a Glo instead of the Aura, and expecting it to arrive today. Can't wait to compare it to my paperwhite. I have no intention of giving up my Paperwhite (I'll sell my Sony though). I'll report back here after I can make some comparisons.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Hmm.

On a certain level, there's a lot to like here in the Kobo Aura HD.

What's to like?

1) I like the 6.8-inch screen with 1080p resolution.
2) I like the 4GB memory and up to 32GB expanded memory with microSD card. I love the Cloud, but it's nice to store things locally, too.
3) I like the option on/off glow feature.
4) If it CAN read .mobi files, that's cool, too.
5) It's a well-designed, attractive eReader.

That said, I doubt I'll buy one, ever, because I'm THAT MUCH of a Kindle/Amazon/.mobi loyalist.

However, there are at least two reasons why I'm in love with the Kobo Aura HD right now.

1) Competition like this could push Amazon to innovate in the direction of these specs! An upgraded PaperWhite with ALL those features AND Amazon branding? Sexy.
2) I think a device like Kobo Aura HD could grow the Kobo market internationally, and I love that because I sell books on Kobo!

Oh, for a Kindle PW 2 with 4GB -and- a 32GB microSD slot -and- Kindle Cloud -and- nearly 7-inch 1080p resolution and more fonts and an on/off switch for the light?

That'd be very very tempting... but I just bought my Kindle PW, so 2013 is NOT my year to buy a new Kindle. Fall of 2014, maybe.... 

Finally, here's a nice thing to ponder: with Microsoft set to take over Nook from B&N, do away with the hardware, and rely on third-party devices to fill that need while Microsoft runs the Nook Library and Nook Press.... Well....

Kobo Aura HD allows those who've invested their funds into Nook devices and the .ePub format a VERY sexy device to that the place of their Nooks.


----------



## booklover888

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Oh, for a Kindle PW 2 with 4GB -and- a 32GB microSD slot -and- Kindle Cloud -and- nearly 7-inch 1080p resolution and more fonts and an on/off switch for the light?
> 
> That'd be very very tempting... but I just bought my Kindle PW, so 2013 is NOT my year to buy a new Kindle. Fall of 2014, maybe....


Do you seriously think you could hold out and not buy one? I'd bet money that you couldn't. But, as I don't think Amazon will release such a device (with SD card slot), you and I are both safe


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I'm always in favor of Amazon competitors doing well, despite being an Amazon loyalist. Works in favor of us consumers, and I don't totally discount the print publishers' nightmare scenario of Amazon taking over if they don't have some healthy competition. 

I am eager for an amazon competitor, but I also very much doubt we will ever see an SD slot on a Kindle again. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SusieQ

I agree. I think expandable memory on a Kindle has gone the way of the dodo...extinct! And I don't see much over 2 GB storage either. While I know its my own little quirk, I want my books accessible, not Dependant on a WiFi connection to get them. All that being said, the PW is very nice and if it had at least 4 GB storage that would probably be my choice, as my Amazon experience has been a positive one. So still undecided and getting use to the Aura. Forgot to try to load a mobi book to see if that works. Will report back!
Susie


----------



## SusieQ

OK, I CAN NOT load .mobi files to the Aura, at least not using Calibre. Also, my shopping experience at the Kobo store was not as easy as Amazon. Finding books I wanted required author search and then limited similar recommendations. Was also a tad tricky getting the book from the Kobo store to Calibre, it d/l as a weird zip file. Still playing...
Susie


----------



## CraigInOregon

booklover888 said:


> Do you seriously think you could hold out and not buy one? I'd bet money that you couldn't. But, as I don't think Amazon will release such a device (with SD card slot), you and I are both safe


Yes, I could, for a couple reasons.

1) I'm not even a year into owning the PaperWhite, and I bought a two-year extended warranty on it when I bought it last fall. So I'll not be buying a replacement until that expires, or very close to when it does. That equals Fall 2014, not Fall 2013.

2) I've skipped Kindle generations before quite successfully. My first Kindle was K3 Keyboard... then I skipped an entire generation until popping for a Kindle PaperWhite.

Two years between upgrades is something that works well for me in cell phones, and I've adopted that cyclical model in my tablet/eReader purchases as well.

Also, by going that way, by the time I upgrade, it's a NOTICEABLE improvement from my previous device.  Which helps me feel more justified in upgrading.


----------



## booklover888

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Yes, I could, for a couple reasons.
> 
> 1) I'm not even a year into owning the PaperWhite, and I bought a two-year extended warranty on it when I bought it last fall. So I'll not be buying a replacement until that expires, or very close to when it does. That equals Fall 2014, not Fall 2013.


I guess that makes you a sensible person, not a gadget-crazy fiend!


----------



## chilady1

SusieQ said:


> OK, I CAN NOT load .mobi files to the Aura, at least not using Calibre. Also, my shopping experience at the Kobo store was not as easy as Amazon. Finding books I wanted required author search and then limited similar recommendations. Was also a tad tricky getting the book from the Kobo store to Calibre, it d/l as a weird zip file. Still playing...
> Susie


Susie - you will have to use a tool like Calibre to convert your mobi files to epubs. Once converted, you can side load them onto the Aura.

I really wanted to buy this device however, I ended up taking a pause and glad I did. Overall, I would say most of the user reviews I have been reading have been positive. Are there things they wish the Aura had, certainly however, even with those things lacking, most have written positive reviews about the screen clarity, the comfort of the device and the SD slot expandability.

The single biggest issue that stop me from pushing the BUY button was simply Kobo's customer service and ordering process which according to many on other boards has been a mess/nightmare. The longest I have heard someone waiting was about three weeks which considering this was a new launch, not bad. What concerns me the most about that was simply the fact that there was NO communication from Kobo indicating where in the process the device was, even though the person's card was debited. Now, I understand that could be a few buyers, but for those in the US especially, this seems to be the standard. Upon trying to reach Kobo customer service, they really did not feel they had a good customer experience.

In addition, I read (cannot confirm) that if you received a defective device OR just didn't like the device and returned it within the 30 day window - Kobo only offers you a replacement. You cannot get a refund. Again, this is what I have read and I am by no means indicating this was my experience, however, being use to Amazon's great customer service and ordering being a breeze (can you say one-click) this really gave me pause.

Susie took the plunge and I will have to live vicariously through her until such time as Kobo either changes some of their policies or ordering seems to get smoother. Please continue to provide us with updates, pics, etc Susie and your impressions.

Hope Amazon is watching!


----------



## CraigInOregon

booklover888 said:


> I guess that makes you a sensible person, not a gadget-crazy fiend!


Or.... a gadget-crazy fiend... with a budget!  LOL


----------



## booklover888

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Or.... a gadget-crazy fiend... with a budget!  LOL


AND awesome will power!

Susie, my experience with this type of issue--I had Jetbook and Jetbook Lite, and they were also able to read mobi files, however the device was meant for epubs. So even though I could load and open mobis on it, they didn't look good at all. So it was better to stick to the file format that the device was designed for. I would imagine it would be the same for the Kobo. Just because it supposedly "can" open mobi files, doesn't mean it will look good.


----------



## Seleya

chilady1 said:


> Susie - you will have to use a tool like Calibre to convert your mobi files to epubs. Once converted, you can side load them onto the Aura.


The problem is the Aura is supposed to read MOBI files as well as epubs


----------



## SusieQ

Seleya said:


> The problem is the Aura is supposed to read MOBI files as well as epubs


Yes exactly! I am really torn between the Aura and my Amazon loyalty (is that weird?) The Aura is actually a very nice device, and the unlimited storage is mind boggling. But Amazon is well...Amazon!!


----------



## booklover888

Yes, you should be able to open and read NON-DRM Mobi files. If that is not working, try doing a mobi to mobi conversion in calibre, and then loading it again.

What I was saying is that even if the device can read mobi files, that doesn't mean they will look good.


----------



## SusieQ

Actually, in the owners manual there is no mention of mobi files: epubs, PDF, but no mobile. I don't think it can read mobi files.
Susie


----------



## chilady1

SusieQ - just curious as to how you are liking the Aura HD?  Any updates since using it for a while?  Inquiring minds want to know or at least mine - LOL!


----------

